# Unbelievable day of fishing



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I cant wait to see reports with this title in a few months. cold weather, green water, and 30mph winds don't make great conditions for new blue water reports


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Threw me off with the title ha!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha, damn. Was hoping to see an amazing report with that title. You got me..


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice..... I owe you one!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes it was!!! You'll never believe what we caught too. I've been fishing all of my life and have never seen one in the Gulf so it was a first for me and the other guys. We fought it for just over 3 hours on 50 class standup gear. It hit a Moldcraft wide range down the center. Beautiful fish, you should've seen it


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that ain't right!!!! I need to get offshore sooon!!!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang does the OP know that this is just about a keel hauling offense?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Has anyone seen any cobes yet??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Has anyone seen any cobes yet??


Plenty of them. You didn't ask where though


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

You got me to look! We get our Winter Time Fix next week in Guatemala. Weather <10% chance of rain, lows 68, highs 90 can't wait! Tight Lines!

I'm already looking forward to June grass, Dorado and Blues in a few months.....


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

My mouth was watering!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Has anyone seen any cobes yet??


 sure , my buddy got this one near the pas yesterday on a pomp jig and 8# test!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

cobe killer said:


> sure , my buddy got this one near the pas yesterday on a pomp jig and 8# test!!!:thumbup:


And so it begins!!! Lololol


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

No matter how many times I look at it "D$^M WHAT A SLOB"!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I sure would have loved to hook her up on my cobe rod!!!! then hold on for the ride!!!!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Post is a joke!!!!!*

This post is a joke! For you people that don't know its a JOKE!!!!!!!


----------

